# Hunting > The Magazine >  SO, THE SIERRA TMK DO KILL DEER?

## Tahr

I have been using the new 69 grn Sierra green tipped Match King bullets for a wee while on rabbits now, and have been impressed, Extremely accurate without any fiddling around with loads to get there. 

Loaded at 3040 fps they match the point of impact for the 55 grn tipped Barnes I use on deer. So the one sight in really suits and adds great versatility.

Anyway, I've had a hankering to try the Sierras' on a deer, and took my opportunity last night. My theory was that they might be useful for a longer shot for the .223 (being softer than the Barnes?).

I spotted the stag at 340 yards grazing on the edge of the scrub, and with a bit of stealth I closed the gap to 184 yards. He was broad side on and I aimed for the back of the shoulder, just in front of the crease. At the shot he dropped on the spot, rolled and then tried to get up. Then he disappeared. An unseen hind came bolting down the ridge too, but she was quite safe (especially at the speed she was doing) - I hadn't even bothered to eject the fired case. One was enough.

Tilly found him in the scrub 15 yards down hill from where he was shot, and he was quite dead.
The bullet had gone right through the rear of both shoulder blades but didn't appear to have exited. But maybe it did. if you have a look at how broad the stag was in its girth (in the first pic), that was a pretty good effort. Brian has got the shoulders and he is going to have a look for the projectile when he bones them.

The wound channel was very impressive (Im happy to email in and out pics if anyone wants them, but I wont post them here).

So, I'm very happy with the bullet's performance. They are certainly hard enough for good penetration and leave a good wound channel. Maybe just a little bit harder in their construction than my experience with AMax, which is probably a good thing.

Its only one shot on one deer, but I was quite impressed. The rifle leaning on the deer is a Savage .223  Lightweight. Its accounted for a few deer now. Its a great little spring hunting rifle.

----------


## gimp

20 inch barrel? what powder are you using?

----------


## Tahr

> 20 inch barrel? what powder are you using?


Yes, 20". 2206. 26 grns (works in my rifle people, but start lower. Its close to max)

----------


## gimp

or 06H?

----------


## Tahr

> or 06H?


The modern ADI one.

----------


## gimp

Splendid. Might give 'em a hoon in my shorty AR or the A1

----------


## Rusky

Yes! Another victim of the 223!

----------


## MassiveAttack

I found the non tipped match kings inconsistant killers on rabbits so have been too scared to try them on deer.

----------


## Tahr

> I found the non tipped match kings inconsistant killers on rabbits so have been too scared to try them on deer.


That's why I thought these tipped ones would be ok on deer. I observed that they aren't too "explody" on rabbits, (deals to them though), and figured they have the tip to open them up when they hit something more solid. The severe exit hole sort of confirmed the theory.

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks Tahr, I was looking at them last night but in a different calibre and thought they looked quite promising.

----------


## GravelBen

Cheers, good to know after being unimpressed by the regular non-tipped version pencilling through wallabies.

----------


## Beavis

Now we just need someone to bring them in at a sensible price. I'm super keen to try the 69gr in the AR's.

----------


## gimp

77s (non tipped) out of the PMC match kill small things well out of my A1 (18") but are slooooooow. Like, glacial. 2500fps

----------


## kidmac42

I've been using them in 55grn in my 223 & 22-250  on rabbits and they work quite well. 85 grn Intetbonds in the 243 work well on the deer too

----------


## 338 man

Good work Tahr. Ive just got my AR into the 65gr gamekings but was wondering about the tippd MKs. I would be keen to see bullet damage

----------


## Tahr

338 man, have PM'd the exit pic to you.

----------


## steven

> 77s (non tipped) out of the PMC match kill small things well out of my A1 (18") but are slooooooow. Like, glacial. 2500fps


I posted in the ballistics sub-forum some speeds/accuracy. 2400fps just happened to give my close to the best accuracy for the 77gr TMK with BM2 behind it. I have more chrono data in work on the PMC as well I'll post it.

Geco is arriving shortly into Aoraki, keen to try it, sadly not as cheap as the PMC was.

----------


## Woody

Has anybody any experience of SMK's in 7mm and 30 cal on deer?

----------


## Tahr

Here's a typical sort of 5 shot 100 yard group with the tipped Sierra's. I've fired several groups and they have been sort of like this. Load as above.

----------


## silent spectre

nice rig and lump of meat  :Have A Nice Day:  what twist is the barrel on the .223?

----------


## Tahr

> nice rig and lump of meat  what twist is the barrel on the .223?


1:8

----------


## MassiveAttack

I have always had good accuracy across multiple rifles, calibers and loads with Sierra batch and game kings.  If the new tipped match kings kill on then they may well be the perfect projectile.

----------


## TeRei

We use the 65gr Sierra. Cannot fault them.Big stags just crumple.

----------


## 6x47

They are very accurate projectiles.
I put four of the 155 30's into 0.2" the other day

No idea how they'd go on animals

----------


## 7mmsaum

> They are very accurate projectiles.
> I put four of the 155 30's into 0.2" the other day
> 
> No idea how they'd go on animals


They stone them  :Have A Nice Day: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

7mmsaum.

Were you using 7mm SMK?

----------


## 300CALMAN

Interesting, the 77g SMK's shot 15mm groups all day out of my 18"NEA AR (when I had it) but were also slow also at 2500fps. However they were likely to be useless on animals I figured, penciled trough Hares. These TMKs could be the answer for 1:8 and 1:7 twist barrels. The 1:7 NEA shot most lighter bullets 62-69gr OK but not fantastic.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 7mmsaum.
> 
> Were you using 7mm SMK?


No, TMK

----------


## Vapour

I've shot a few deer and couple tahr with 135 smk out the 270, works great,  pretty accurate too

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vapour

rephrase, actually no tahr, (just checking my records) , and 3 deer, this was one of them 

https://youtu.be/xPne1i1IHSI

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

> ... but are slooooooow. Like, glacial. 2500fps


That's a good one!  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

Dredging up an older thread but was thinking the 95g in 243 may be just the ticket. Has anyone tried them?

----------


## Tahr

> Dredging up an older thread but was thinking the 95g in 243 may be just the ticket. Has anyone tried them?


No. But it would be great if you did James.
I expect that they will behave like Amax with a little more penetration. I'm not sure if green is a melty colour or not though.

Its a bit yuk, but here's the rib cage exit with the TMK 69grn .223.

----------


## kiwijames

> No. But it would be great if you did James.
> I expect that they will behave like Amax with a little more penetration. I'm not sure if green is a melty colour or not though.
> 
> Its a bit yuk, but here's the rib cage exit with the TMK 69grn .223.


I may just do that. The 105AMax was an excellent hunting bullet for me in the 243AI but my current barrel is too slow to even bother trying them in. The 95 should go well in the 1:10.

----------


## Dr. Watson

I ran a little trial of them for the magazine last year. 

...Shot some deer, shot some goats... They perform a lot like an Amax.



Doesn't mean much but left to right 168 gr ... SMK,TMK,AMAX and the thicker jacket  SST.

----------


## Norway

Great photo, thanks!

----------


## Robojaz

I have done some  load development using 69gr TMKs out of a 16inch AR. Got some good accuracy seated at magazine length. Just need to chrono, once tis crappy weather stops. Be interested to see how they perform on animals.

----------

